

My 2nd Year in the App Store - trevmckendrick
http://www.trevormckendrick.com/My-2nd-Year-in-the-App-Store/

======
calebhicks
Great review of Trevor's second year in the App Store.

>Last year I wrote a post about the first year but here's a quick summary
since you're busy: I made a Spanish Bible app for $500. It did $1,500 in
revenue the first month and has grown ever since.

Trevor's history is pretty well documented here on HN. This is another great
segment for those looking at how a one-man-shop can put together a great
business on the App Store, even without coding experience.

Nice work Trevor, and congratulations.

